# Unable to make new ports after ports tree update



## oshaggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I am running an older FreeBSD 5.5 fileserver that I recently updated the ports tree on.  Now when I attempt to compile a port from /usr/ports I am getting this error message:


```
X11BASE is now deprecated.  Unset X11BASE in make.conf and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
```

I can't find much information about this error on this website or other sites on the web, however, I did try WITHOUT_X11=yes and X11BASE='' in my /etc/make.conf to no avail.

Does anyone know how to fix this?

This was what was already in my /etc/make.conf


```
# added by use.perl 2005-09-26 05:09:03
PERL_VER=5.8.6
PERL_VERSION=5.8.6

#Added for /usr/ports wanting this now
USE_NONDEFAULT_X11BASE=no
```

Here is my ports-supfile:


```
*default host=cvsup8.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=.
*default delete use-rel-suffix
ports-all
```

Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 7, 2010)

Please see /usr/ports/UPDATING (way back a while)


----------



## oshaggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks jb_fvwm2,

From reading /usr/ports/UPDATING, this seems to be the relevant section mentioning X11BASE:


```
20061014:
  AFFECTS: all GTK+2 and GNOME users
  AUTHOR: gnome@FreeBSD.org

  GNOME has been updated to 2.16.  All GTK+2 and GNOME components have been
  moved from X11BASE (/usr/X11R6) to LOCALBASE (/usr/local).  To upgrade
  your GNOME desktop or/and other applications you will need to use either
  sysutils/portupgrade or sysutils/portmaster.  To use portmaster, make
  sure you have least 1.9 version to have the upgrade succeed.

  Portupgrade users:
        pkgdb -Ff
        portupgrade -rf pkg-config\*
```

I tried this however I dont have pkg-config installed.  I do have pkgconfig-0.17.2.  Upgrading that package shows the name change but has to build the new package and fails with the same error.


```
** Detected a package name change: pkgconfig (devel/pkg-config) -> 'pkg-config' (devel/pkg-config)
--->  Upgrading 'pkgconfig-0.17.2' to 'pkg-config-0.23_1' (devel/pkg-config)
--->  Building '/usr/ports/devel/pkg-config'
X11BASE is now deprecated.  Unset X11BASE in make.conf and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
```

If this is the right upgrade path, I'm not sure what I can do from this point.  Any suggestions?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 7, 2010)

Your installed packages are so old it's probably best to just remove them all and start over.


----------



## phoenix (Apr 7, 2010)

30 seconds with Google searching for "unset X11BASE make.conf" brings up lots of posts from 2007, when this change was made.  

Add the following to your /etc/make.conf:

```
X11BASE=${LOCALBASE}
```

Then re-install all your ports.

Might be faster if you *pkg_delete* everything first, remove /usr/X11, then re-install all your ports.

Consider upgrading your OS as well.    5.5 is beyond the grave.


----------



## Miku (May 25, 2010)

Thank you oshaggy, that worked for me. Using FreeBSD 6.1

I just added that (X11BASE=${LOCALBASE}) line in /etc/make.conf
So it looks like this:

```
# added by use.perl 2006-06-04 20:55:21
PERL_VER=5.8.8
PERL_VERSION=5.8.8
X11BASE=${LOCALBASE}
```

And then run these two lines;

```
pkgdb -Ff
portupgrade -rf pkg-config \*
```


----------

